# 10 euros for a week of unlimited Internet access



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I wish I'd known about this sim before, because it would have saved me at least 25 euros and time and effort.

Vectone are offering a pin for 10 euros that gives cheap phone calls and one week of unlimited Internet, and to renew costs just 5 euros.

I think you can only get this offer from a phone shop in Portugal and not from the Internet.

After you arrive, or if you're already here then simply buy the sim and plug it in.

Are there any disadvantages?

1) Well the connection isn't super fast but in addition to email and surfing I did some backups from some of my websites without any problems.

2) If you've already got a local sim then you will have a different phone number. I wanted Internet access whilst I was waiting for it to be installed in my apartment (Wow is probably the best deal right now and it's direct wi-fi, so there are no cables involved), so I put my local sim card in an old standby phone for three days, and just carried two phones. The alternative would be to switch the sims according to what you want to achieve.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or have a dual SIM phone


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Or have a dual SIM phone


The best dual SIM phones

I have a Galaxy S3 but it's not listed ..


----------

